# Crysis 2 Ruckelt



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. März 2011)

Hy, bei mir Ruckelt Crysis 2 Stark. Der Rechner selber wird beim starten des Spiels schon ungewöhnlich laut. Was bei anderen Spielen nicht der Fall ist! Angefangen hab ich mit der Grafik Option " Hardcore " hab dann später auf " Fortgeschritten " gewechselt. Aber es ruckelt genau so weiter. Hat hier jemand das gleiche Problem? mfg



System: AMD 955 BE @ 3,2 GHz , HD 5870 Orig. , 4GB Corsair Arbeitsspeicher, OS Win7 64 Bit


----------



## Palimbula (26. März 2011)

Alle Treiber sind aktuell? Cool 'n' Quiet ist deaktiviert? Alle Lüfter drehen sich ordnungsgemäss? Grafikkarte schaltet von 2D in 3D-Modus?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. März 2011)

Jo Alles aufn neuesten Stand der Dinge. Das Cool n quiet werd ich gleich mal deaktivieren. Wie weis ich ob 2d in 3d richtig schaltet?


----------



## Ogil (26. März 2011)

Wenn Du sagst "wird direkt beim Spielstart ungewoehnlich laut" wuerde ich direkt erstmal die Temperaturen von CPU und GraKa checken (mit z.B. CoreTemp und GPU-Z).


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2011)

Schon seltsam... ruckelt es dauerhaft oder nur wenn es grafik anspruchsvoll wird?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. März 2011)

Also ich hab mir nun ein Programm gesaugt womit man die Einstellungen genau vornehmen kann. Hab im Prinzip alles auf Hoch gelassen und Schatten/Post Processing auf " low " eingestellt. Nun läuft ganz gut ohne Ruckler. mfg


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2011)

Seltsam, sollte aber mit deiner Karte locker auf Maximum, also Extrem laufen... Hab ne 5850 und hab alles auf extrem und im Singleplayer immer 60 FPS, Multiplayer 40-60 FPS.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. März 2011)

Njo eigentlich schon. Bfbc2, crysis, Bulletstorm daddel ich auch auf Höchste Einstellung.


----------



## Nebola (26. März 2011)

Kanns nur vom Singleplayer berichten, habe aber auch nen 955er oc und ne 5850 mit anderem Kühler drauf. Und habe alles auf Extrem, ohne Ruckler, relative leise etc.

Zum Vergleich, wenn ich Css starte, ist meine Karte so laut, als ob ich 5 Filme Rendern wollte.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. März 2011)

System Schau Signatur auch ne HD 5870 OC keine Probleme auf Extrem.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. März 2011)

Thread kann gelöscht werden!


----------

